
Amazon Wants You to Code the AI Brain for This Little Car - jonbaer
https://www.wired.com/story/amazon-wants-you-code-ai-brain-car/
======
applecrazy
This is amazing. However, I’m concerned about the vendor lock-in. I want to
buy this car because it’s a complete package with proper documentation, but
I’m worried about being tied into solely AWS for model training.

Is there word on whether it will be “fully hackable,” as in being able to
train models on my own hardware to work with the car?

